# ATI brak modulu DRI

## Maqlik

Witam!

Mam problem z akceleracja 3d w X'ach na ATI (radeon9550). Sterowniki skompilowaly sie prawidlowo. Przy starcie moduly agpgart, via_agp oraz fglrx startuja bez problemu. Lecz po starcie X'ow dostaje taki blad:

```
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module drm

(EE) fglrx: Failed to load module "drm" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
```

Czytalem kilka HowTo oraz szukalem odpowiedzi na forum... bylo juz poruszane wieki temu (2005) i nie bylo rozwiazania. Moj xorg.conf (wyjete wazniejsze info):

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "DesktopSetup" "horizontal"

   Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"

   Option      "UseFastTLS" "2"

   Option   "DRI" "true"

   Option      "EnablePrivateBackZ" "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option      "VendorName"   "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option      "ModelName"   "Generetic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "X.org Configured"

   Screen   0   "aticonfig-Screen[0]"   0 0

   InputDevice   "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice   "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "AIGLX"   "true"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "false"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "XVideo" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device      "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor      "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode   0666

EndSection
```

Wynik fglrxinfo:

```
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)

```

Wnioskuje ze nie korzysta z akceleracj ati lecz mesa (probowalem eselect opengl set ati).

Juz duzo dzialalem ale nic skutku nie przynioslo. Moze ktos tutaj ma jakies pomysly?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## mbar

takie posty to są od razu do olania, bo nie ma absolutnego minimum: emerge --info, wersji ati-drivers, lspci

----------

## Maqlik

emerge info:

```
Portage 2.1.2_rc4-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r2 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.8

Last Sync: Fri, 29 Dec 2006 17:30:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.19

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache digest distlocks metadata-transfer noinfo parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ "

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="nls dvdread cdb dba glut h323 session unicode gdbm gdm iconv truetype-fonts cli tcpd wmv apache2 fortran wmf dvdr quicktime ssl xvid sse X bitmap-fonts ntfs4g aspell nptl xine aiglx ppds splash udev bluetooth see ark win32codecs ftp mpeg exif oggvorbis ccache dhcp acpi mmx x86 userlocales symlink java fglrx 3dnow splashutils firebird amarok dri radeon firefox ~x86 apm cups pcre gpm browserplugin usb opengl type1-fonts perl gif a52 ipv6 encode cracklib ncurses pppd nsplugin flac berkdb vorbis barkdb mmxext aac nptlonly zlib ogg pdflib dts corefonts mpeg2 xcomposite expat allegro cbs spl avi bzip2 crypt python libg++ pam alsa isdnlog 3gp 3dnowext fuse mplayer xorg readline reflection dvd audiofile" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

ati-drivers:

```
x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.32.5
```

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 80)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

00:0b.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 03)

00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

00:0c.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 07)

00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AS [Radeon 9550]

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 ?? [Radeon 9550] (Secondary)

```

----------

## mbar

lsmod co pokazuje? wyłączyłeś DRM w kernelu? poza tym włącz AGP w kernelu na stałe (nie jako moduł).

----------

## n0rbi666

```
Option      "AIGLX"   "true"
```

Z tego co pamiętam - ati-drivers nie obsługuje AIGLX - zmień na 

```
Option      "AIGLX"   "false"
```

----------

## Maqlik

Juz wszystko ok! Wychodzi na to ze system bolal inny kompilator dla kernela i inny dla ati-drivers. Zaktualizowalem jeszcze raz gcc do wersji 4.1 potem emerge -e system && emerge -e world i wszystko smiga. AIGLX tez sie zalacza... co prawda bez menagera okien (nie mam ramek na okolo okien ale pokabinuje i cos sie moze uda).

----------

## BeteNoire

Podepnę się, bo mam to samo. U mnie kompilator jest taki sam od dawna. Ati-drivers musiałem zaktualizować do 8.32 po aktualizacji xorg do 7.2, bo starsze się pluły. Drm w kernelu nie mam, agp nie jest mi potrzebne, bo karta jest na pci express.

```
lspci|grep VGA

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
```

W logu:

```
(WW) Warning, couldn't open module drm

(II) UnloadModule: "drm"

(EE) fglrx: Failed to load module "drm" (module does not exist, 0)
```

xorg.conf

emerge --info

----------

## mbar

"-Os" yes, yes, yes!  :Rolling Eyes: 

pokaż dmesg

----------

## BeteNoire

Ale tam nic nie ma. Widzę logi z działania iptables, błędy APIC... Jeśli chodzi o /var/log/dmesg to jest tutaj http://rafb.net/p/gIbY6V66.html

----------

## mbar

1. przeproś się z -O2 i przekompiluj

2. przeproś się z AGP w kernelu (tam jest obsługa GART o ile dobrze pamiętam)

----------

## random_hero

U mnie po dzisiejszym updacie na Xorg 7.2 też nie działa DRI. Mam kartę taką samą jak BeteNoire (Radeon Xpress 200M), ati-drivers 9.32.5, kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 (o dziwo nie udało mi się uruchomić DRI na nowszych, ale to już inna sprawa).

Xorg.0.log:

```
(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module drm

(II) UnloadModule: "drm"

(EE) fglrx: Failed to load module "drm" (module does not exist, 0)

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to load drm module.
```

Zauważyłem, że moduł fglrx nie ładuje się juz automatycznie przy uruchamianiu Xorg. Dmesg po modprobe:

```
Jan 25 21:55:51 evil_cat [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 795 MBytes.

Jan 25 21:55:51 evil_cat [fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.32.5 [Dec 12 2006] on minor 0
```

Wcześniej było:

```
Sep 21 13:59:51 evil_cat [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 793 MBytes.

Sep 21 13:59:51 evil_cat [fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.27.10 [Jul 27 2006] on minor 0

Sep 21 13:59:51 evil_cat GSI 21 sharing vector 0x32 and IRQ 21

Sep 21 13:59:51 evil_cat ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 50

Sep 21 13:59:52 evil_cat [fglrx] total      GART = 134217728

Sep 21 13:59:52 evil_cat [fglrx] free       GART = 118226944

Sep 21 13:59:52 evil_cat [fglrx] max single GART = 118226944

Sep 21 13:59:52 evil_cat [fglrx] total      LFB  = 127889408

Sep 21 13:59:52 evil_cat [fglrx] free       LFB  = 119697408

Sep 21 13:59:52 evil_cat [fglrx] max single LFB  = 119697408

Sep 21 13:59:52 evil_cat [fglrx] total      Inv  = 0

Sep 21 13:59:52 evil_cat [fglrx] free       Inv  = 0

Sep 21 13:59:52 evil_cat [fglrx] max single Inv  = 0

Sep 21 13:59:52 evil_cat [fglrx] total      TIM  = 0
```

Wszystkie ustawienia są takie jak za czasów kiedy DRI jeszcze działało (czyli wczoraj). Reemerge ati-drivers nic nie pomogło.

@mbar:

Ad. 1. Od początku miałem w make.conf ustawione -O2, nie wiem czy to o to chodzi.

Ad. 2. W przypadku tej karty (jest na PCI Express) raczej nie jest potrzebna obsługa AGP w kernelu, z tego co pamiętam nie mam nic o AGP w moim, a wcześniej DRI działało.

pozdrawiam,

random_hero

----------

## mbar

2. generalnie moduł AGP do kart PCIex nie jest potrzebny, ale u mnie podaje on w dmesg dodatkowe informacje, jak np. ilość pamięci do zagospodarowania przez PCIEx. Na pewno nie szkodzi.

Pewnie problem leży gdzie indziej.

----------

## BeteNoire

Na pewno nie w -Os, z którym od dawna mi system działa prawidłowo.

Na dodatek pokażę jeszcze to:

```
modprobe -l|grep agpgart

/lib/modules/2.6.19-ck2-r3-bno/kernel/drivers/char/agp/agpgart.ko
```

A co, tak naprawdę był cały czas skompilowany, ale nigdy nie używany. Kiedyś ładował się sam przy starcie X, które jest przecież tak skonstruowane, że można zapomnieć o /etc/modules.autoload.d/ .

----------

## mbar

na innych forach też krążą problemy z xorg-server 1.2.0 i sterami ati, widać znowu trzeba przeczekać.

mi się dziś zaktualizował xorg-server, sterowniki używam 8.33.6, ale zdalnie nie mam jak sprawdzić Xów, zrobię to wieczorem

EDIT: no cóż, u mnie wszystko działa:

2.6.19 + X1950 Pro + xorg 7.2 (+ xorg-server 1.2.0) lub xgl-0.0.1_pre20070105 z beryl-svn jak sobie wybiorę

A poza tym to popełniacie podstawowy błąd, bo przy ati-drivers "drm" się nie ładuje i nie używa w configu. Zamiast jest "fglrxdrm". A jeśli go nie ma, znaczy sterowniki NIE skompilowały się poprawnie, choćbyście to napisali dziesięć razy.

----------

## random_hero

Xorg.0.log po powrocie do xorg-server-1.1.1-r4:

```
(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

[...]

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so
```

Ładuje się drm najpierw od xorg później od fglrx, jak rozumiem. Teraz wszystko działa jak wcześniej.

----------

## BeteNoire

Downgrade'owałem to niższych wersji i śmiga jak śmigało.

 *mbar wrote:*   

> A poza tym to popełniacie podstawowy błąd, bo przy ati-drivers "drm" się nie ładuje i nie używa w configu. Zamiast jest "fglrxdrm". A jeśli go nie ma, znaczy sterowniki NIE skompilowały się poprawnie, choćbyście to napisali dziesięć razy.

 

No nie gadaj. Mi się drm sam ładuje, niezależnie od tego co wpiszę w konfigu:

```
cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf|grep drm

    Load        "fglrxdrm"
```

```
cat Xorg.0.log |grep drm

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so
```

----------

## mbar

a sprawdziliście 8.33.6? bo "u mnie działa"  :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *mbar wrote:*   

> a sprawdziliście 8.33.6? bo "u mnie działa" 

 

Stronka ATI jako pasujące do mojej karty wypluwa 8.32. Masz może ebuilda do swojej wersji?

----------

## mbar

jest na bugzilli, pasuje do wszystkich >= r300

----------

## random_hero

Ati-drivers 8.33.6 i xorg-server-1.2.0 (wszystko z portage) działają. Widać gryzły się tamte wersje.

----------

## BeteNoire

U mnie nie działa. Mam ten sam problem co przy 8.32 i Xorg 1.1 - wystartowanie KDM powoduje nieskończoną pętlę jego uruchomień i resetów :/

----------

## mbar

nie używam kdm

----------

## BeteNoire

Dobra, śmiga, xorg-server-1.2.0 i ati 8.33.6.

Co zmieniłem w xorg.conf:

```
Option      "UseInternalAGPGART"    "no"

Option      "NoMTRR"        "yes"

Option      "OpenGLOverlay" "off
```

Te trzy rzeczy. Nie wnikam, która z nich spowodowała poprawne działanie xservera, bo eksperymenty w tej dziedzinie mogą zakończyć się zwieszkami i przymusowymi resetami :/

----------

## szolek

 *Maqlik wrote:*   

> Section "Extensions"
> 
>    Option "Composite" "false"
> 
> EndSection

 

Composite nie działa na fglrx. Radzę zakomentować.

----------

## mbar

jasne szolek, przeczytaj jeszcze raz na głos: Option "Composite" "false"

----------

## szolek

No jasne zamiast zakomentować dałem false.  :Wink: 

----------

